# Cuteness.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

We had some gorgeous weather today and Harleigh got a new collar... so the perfect time for pictures! 

Modeling her new collar <3

































Whee!









Emergency stop! She overran the ball a bit, lol.









Running is FUN!

















Cuteness <3


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh and two agility videos.. just because, lol.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Cute collar,looks like she was having a blast!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Great pictures!  Love the new collar.. haha love it!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What a cute collar! Where did you get it at?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 



Janet At Nutro said:


> What a cute collar! Where did you get it at?


I got the collar from my friend, Heather at OK Collars. Her facebook page is: OK Collars: Handmade Custom Pet Collars | Facebook

This was a custom made 1.5" Owl collar


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love to see dogs at a full out run like that! Harleigh looks like she's having a great time!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Great photos....gorgeous...GORGEOUS muscle tone on that doggeh. Stunning, really. My fav pic is #4...just her face, is why.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

ANOTHER ONE?! 

Haha she's such a cutie pie. She has a very expressive face!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> ANOTHER ONE?!
> 
> Haha she's such a cutie pie. She has a very expressive face!


LOL - and she's got yet another one on the way. I'm addicted to them  Her next one is from Collar Mania - It is a 2" no buckle in this pattern. I can't wait for it to be here


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I've got some collar envy now :biggrin:. Looks awesome.

I've come to the realization that no matter how pretty a collar I get my dogs, they will never quite show under their coats.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> LOL - and she's got yet another one on the way. I'm addicted to them  Her next one is from Collar Mania - It is a 2" no buckle in this pattern. I can't wait for it to be here


Um yeah Nikki! I think we need an official count on Harleighs collars!!! LOL :laugh:

Super cute, yellow looks great on her!!


----------

